# Trentabank Reservoir outfall - March 2012



## PaulPowers (Mar 7, 2012)

I wasn't going to post a pic on this as it's only a 5 minute walk from end to end but as I got some really good shots I've decided to post them anyways



> Trentabank Nature Reserve (42.7 acres) lies within Macclesfield Forest at an elevation of approximately 800 feet. The reservoir, which comprises the majority of the site, was formed by damming the valleys of several streams running from the surrounding hills. It forms part of the water supply for the town of Macclesfield and was opened on the 2nd October 1929.
> 
> Public access to the reserve is largely limited and the majority of the site can only be visited by permit, subject to permission from the Cheshire Wildlife Trust and United Utilities. However, a small section of the site can be accessed through a wooden gate opposite the Peak Park Rangers Offices. A small circular footpath and viewing area exists here. There are no definitive rights of way across the rest of the site.



I didn't have a permit 






















I got this one by setting the WB to cool and hanging my P7 on a ladder peg


----------



## alex76 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lush shots mate loving the grand urbex shot that we all have picked up


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers, I'm still learning photography 

I didn't add this to the report as I added the light trails in on photyshop


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 8, 2012)

Stunning photography as always Mr Powers!


----------



## PaulPowers (Mar 8, 2012)

Cheers, I can take pics underground but still don't have a clue on any other type of photography


----------

